# Bobber with a brain.



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen these? Do they really work. Anyone own one and want to shed some insight, I just ordered some. Go to GOOGLE or YOUTUBE or just go to bobberwithabrain.com..


Thank you,

BL08


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Just checked it out....seems pretty cool. I'd like to try one out sometime. Let me know how they work out for ya.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Looks like a pretty cool invention. Let us know how they work for you.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

I will definitely let you know how they work, The cool thing is you rig it to your specifications. I love just fishing a nightcrawler with a bobber, I guess this way will give me a different way to fish.


----------



## SHA (May 5, 2008)

Iv'e used the bobber with a brain for a few years. Yes they do work, have cought many walleye with this bobber. Cool deal


----------



## SHA (May 5, 2008)

I have used the "bobber with a brain" for many years. I can tell you that I have cought many walleye useing this bobber. It puts the bait just off bottom when at rest like described. I"d give it a thumbs up.


----------

